# Trust your gut



## midnight star stables (Aug 18, 2010)

First, I would like to say that I am a bit embarrassed and a little shaken too. I am sure there are many flames, but I would like to try to keep this post positive. I only want to share as I feel I may help someone else.

This post is in reference to the quote: If you drive long enough, wrecks aren't an "if" but a "when".

Before I share anything, I will give a little background about me and my horse. I am 20 and have had horses and miniatures all my life. I rode English for a few year when I was younger. In my early teens, I trained my very quiet, calm and old stallion to drive. He was a push button horse and I am thankful now that he was so kind with me.




When I later bought a fiery 7 year old stallion(soon gelded) in 2006, I found a wonderful trainer who gave him 75 days of excellent training. We were both very very green but we had fun and have learned a lot over these past years. We have show in many many AMHR and club shows in driving and gained many titles and awards. Being bit by the driving bug, I then had a mare I had own since a weanling broke by the same trainer when she was four. By this time, knowing more about driving and the training involved, I had my mare a the trainer's for almost 6 months. I wanted to have many years driving her, so I gave her the best start I could.



That was the beginning of last year, and after two solid years of driving, this mare is really driving nicely. She too has shown in many driving classes, and each time improving. I have also trained a young gelding ground driving, who later went on to be a driving horse for four kids. I also had another mare broke to drive by my trainer but she found a special home.

Now my two main driving horses are fiery gelding Nitro and baby Joy. Both have proven to be wonderful, beautiful driving horses. I love them both. Joy is truly one of my favorite horses, and we are very close. Over the year I feel that I have come to know both of my horses quite well. In all my years driving, knock on wood, I have never had an accident or a wreck.Neither of these horses have bolted, bucked, kicked or bit.

Fast forward to this past weekend. Our last AMHR show of the year. This show, like almost all our shows this year, I was only showing in driving.



Well Joy was first up, so we hitched her up, and off we went to warm up. Nothing new for us, and not the first time in this ring. Well as soon as we started warming up, I could feel something was off. Joy wasn't driving just right, but Joe(my step-dad) was not there yet. She had her tail swishing, which is unusual, so I pointed it out later. This year was our first with using a martingale, and she was driving just a bit weird, she got the reins caught on it a few times. I dismounted several times to fix this. I also adjusted the martingale twice. Finally Joe got there, and I had him watch her, to see if he had any ideas. Well it was a warm day, a little humid too. And with Joy being a mare, Joe put it off to that. Joe thinks I worry far to much.



Unsatisfied, I asked him to to go search for the martingale stops. I don't often use martingales, and don't really like them, but with Joy being a "Western" horse, I figured it could help her learn her headset a bit more, and as she(and I



)grow, we will go without it. Anyways, back to the story. We put stops on, but still not driving right. I *wanted* to untack and start again by retacking. But with the class only minutes away, I was told it was best not to. I readjusted her back strap, traces, check and girth too, but I did not take everything off to start again. I did a few more rounds with my unhappy horse, and got a few more opinions. I know that I am no expert, so I do look to others for help. Well everyone said that they too felt it was the heat or her being a "mare". I was sure that this wasn't Joy's "normal" way but trusting in what others were seeing and their experience, I left her as her was and went on into the ring. Three classes. First class, only two horses, and she drove better then in the warm-up ring but still not a great performance. Placed 1st and 2nd. Next class was right after. The open class, she went in and it was clear to me that something was still bothering her. I continued to talk to her and we made it through the class. Not the pretties round, but nothing to fault either. We weren't working as a team. Four horses in the ring, we placed either 2nds or 3rds, I honestly can remember. Well there were two classes between then and the stakes, and with her still not driving right, I decided to take the martingale off. I like having good contact with my horse, and I was thinking this may help. Well another lap and I guess she was a bit better. We pulled over, to wait for the stakes. Well, time for the stakes. We head out first, and something in Joy snapped. She began to buck. I have never been in this situation, and I will fully admin that I feared the worse. I do remember, that it is best to "drive it out". She started to slow her pace, but continued to buck and bounce, and a worried that she would catch her leg on the shaft or get in in the trace. I told "quit" and moved her forward with the whip. She began to canter forward, still bucking. I keep contact with her and sat deep in the cart. She continued on until we had almost made a full round like this until I was finally able to regain her focus. when we reached the gate I stopped her and looked to Joe. Confused and shaken, I wasn't even sure if I could finish the class. (Not sure if I was DQ.ed) He told me to keep going and to just work with her. Well sure enough, off we go, and Joy was back to Joy. I must have looked like a stiff out there, but Joy didn't show it. She gave me a calm, solid trot, and finally an open extended trot when cued. Her tail swishing stop and her ears were forward. I am positive it was a harnessed error, as her change in go was immediate. I am very very very thankful that we were in a large ring, and were lucky to be the first in the ring. As I said this was a new and scary experience.

I do not blame anyone but myself, as she is my horse and I should have listened to my gut feelings. I knew she was trying to tell me, and I just wasn't listening. I am so thankful for having such a patience and good horse. Good training really does go a long way, and this story could have been much worse.

Now that truly is enough drama, but my dad wasn't over. Nitro also had three classes. Carefully hitched him up, and away we went. He drove AWESOME! Right up in the bridle, with huge strides, and a soft, quite mouth. With little warm up time, I was pleased with our 3rd in the Open class out of 5 or 6. Back out for Amateur, and again drove great right until the last lap or so. Going along at a great extended trot, Nitro suddenly startled, gave a kick and began to bunny hop like Joy had been doing. Not again! I got him back after only half the ring and they soon called for the line up. I was dumbfounded. I didn't know what to say to the judges, or anyone for that matter. I had no idea what had upset him.



Both judges told me I had been an easy winner, but not now, which I fully understand. Well back out to the warm up ring, and checking harness, legs, cart, etc. Nothing seemed out of place. Did a few laps and he was "Great" again. We went back out for the stakes and placed Reserve Champion and 3rd. Still baffled, I took he back to the barn and checked him over. I could only find a small bump on his underbelly that he was a bit sensitive about. I wasn't sure what it was, as it was nowhere near the harness. Later, at the back or the arena visiting friends, I was horrified to see a number of wasp nest attached to the arena in the same area where Nitro spooked. I am sure the mark was a wasp sting.

So again, I am embarrassed about both my rodeo broncs, but I share this story because, these were two seasoned show horses that have never reacted like this before. I am very thankful it was not a "wreck" and that I was able to calm my horses. I urge others to learn how to react in-case this happens to someone else. I don't know if what I did was right, or not, but I do know that I am very lucky. So please, check and double check the ring, harness and horses. Use your head and trust your gut.

I wish all the best to my fellow drivers and friend who have helped me along the way.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your very scary story!!! Glad it came out no worse than it did. I once rode a VERY quiet trail horse through a yellow jacket nest when I was coming out of the woods onto a road, so I would not be surprised at all if was the wasps. My mare went bonkers and stopped traffic in both directions while I jumped off. She recovered quickly and I got back on and rode off, to the amazement of the drivers! This is also one reason I ALWAYS wear a helmet - riding or driving - in the ring or anywhere. It is not uncommon for yellow jackets or wasps to have nests or congregate near arenas.


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, it was defiantly a learning experience. I hope I don't have a "rodeo" for a long, long time, if ever, again.

But again, even the safest horses can react suddenly. I really can't stress the importance of proper ground training and having a foundation. I am very thankful for the way things turned out.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 18, 2010)

I wondered what was with Joy in the ring, but glad that both you and her were okay and drove well afterwards. I thought you handled it well, you looked calm and professional in getting her back under control. I am glad she is okay and it wasn't anything serious. I didn't know about Nitro, and he is such a good boy, he always looks so good in harness. Them wasps can be nasty though. I am just glad you all came out safe and sound.


----------



## JaniceZ (Aug 19, 2010)

hey Desiree,

I didnt know about Joy, but I just wanted to say Nitro was driving beautifully, both before and after his 'rodeo' experience. Didnt even bulk (as far as I could see) when he went by that corner in Stake. I think that really shows he trusts you.



.


----------



## whitney (Aug 19, 2010)

JaniceZ said:


> hey Desiree,
> 
> I didnt know about Joy, but I just wanted to say Nitro was driving beautifully, both before and after his 'rodeo' experience. Didnt even bulk (as far as I could see) when he went by that corner in Stake. I think that really shows he trusts you.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 19, 2010)

Not a great way to end a very good show season! I wish we had taken a closer look when you first mentioned Joy was behaving strangely but she is such a marish mare it was easy to put it off to that



You are right, you know your horses best and we should have listened to your guts but I didn't see anything wrong with your harnessing in my cursory look. I am so glad that no real harm was done and so proud of you for handling it the way you did. Whatever was wrong Joy seemed to have straightened it out for herself with her little display. Nitro's bucking surprised the heck out of me and it doesn't surprise me that you found a possible sting - he is just NOT a bucker! I hope he hasn't thrown himself out of whack because of it or maybe he got the kinks out?



That would be a good thing! All's well that ends well though and you now know you can handle a bad situation.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 20, 2010)

Tail hails caught in the crupper? Pinching at the girth? That would be my guess considering something "relieved" itself after bucking.

Myrna


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 30, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Tail hails caught in the crupper? Pinching at the girth? That would be my guess considering something "relieved" itself after bucking.
> 
> Myrna


We had a near miss at an Open Series show last week, same sort of thing: old, well established gelding came in through the gate, tail wringing furiously. The gal driving passed us, begged our pardon, saying she had no idea what was wrong, he was all in a snizzy The judge had us halt on the rail, then go to a trot from the halt and that was all she wrote. I mean that gelding took off bucking and roaring. The steward has us walk and come to the centre, while the woman got her horse down to a trot, and finally a humpy, wringing walk.

Someone came out and headed the horse while she got off the EE cart. As she put it, "in an off chance" she checked her horse's tail and crupper. Yup, not only tail hairs caught in the crupper, but goat heads caught in the tail! We were all glad no one was hurt - some of felt she deserved a special award for not killing any one! On the other hand, some of us felt like if she'd groomed and tacked her horse properly, we wouldn't have been having mini heart attacks.


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 1, 2010)

What are goat heads? I assume some SW US weed?


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 2, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> What are goat heads? I assume some SW US weed?


Goat heads, the bane of our existence. Also known as puncture vine. They are the most insufferable, hard to crack pain in anything that has feelings or holds air. These stickers are so miserably tough, we have had to put solid rubber tyres on everything: wheel barrows, lawn tractor, carts, you name it. I have had them go through my Tevas, Nikes (blowing out the air) flip-flops. I have known them to go through car tyres!

When I got my HyperBike, I got both pneumatic tyres and solid rubber tyres. I go out with nice clean, hard rubber tyres, I come back with what looks like pecan crusted pork chops. I need pliers to pull them out. If you step on one with bare feet, or kneel on one (and I bet I'm not the only one who kneels by the little short guy) - you will need pliers for that to. In fact, I have had to use pliers to pull the things out of the horses' HOOVES.

Serious, literal pains.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep. You need to move to the Pacific NW!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't you spray them?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep, goat heads are one of the worst 'pest' plants around!

I grew up in southern NM, where goat heads thrive...but they aren't limited to those hot climates;some years back, a mini driving demo in Santa Fe, which is n. of me and at @ 7000 ft., was nearly 'done in' by the heavy goat head cover all around the Northern NM Horsemen's arena where it was held.We finally resorted to unhooking the trailers, loading the EE carts into the backs of our trucks, and unloading the carts just at the gate of the arena, then hooking up the horses...and reversing the process when finished-quite a hassle!

Where I live, they have not gotten a 'toehold' yet...partly due to my own vigilance! Several years ago, when I noticed some growing along the side of the road in front of my house, I took a bucket out, hand-pulled and REMOVED each plant I found(you cannot just hoe or pull and leave them lie if they are mature enough to have the 'heads' formed; those are the seeds for future generations!)The worst offender in spreading them is the TIRES of driven vehicles! Although I do have puncture-resistant tubes and 'goop' in my EE cart's pneumatic tires, I have not had to go to the 'solid' inserts, which roughen the ride somewhat.

Goat head plants are dark green, ground-hugging and wide-spreading, with a single central root. It is the tiny bright yellow flowers that are the 'dead giveaway' as to their presence-but even those can be hard to spot. Honestly, I try to stay away from areas where they grow, so as not to bring them home on my shoe bottoms or tires. I do NOT want them to get established!! Myrna--yes, they probably could be sprayed, but the problem is, they are often only 'here and there', and often hidden by other growth, so hard to find and deal with by spraying...plus, you'd have to find them BEFORE they produce the 'heads'.

Most of the 'heads' have two, sometimes more, PROMINENT, and VERY sharp and tough, 'horns', thus the name...AWFUL things, for sure!

Margo


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 4, 2010)

Wisconsin has some difficult-to-control weeds and and my husband has gone around with the hand sprayer in people's pastures to knock them down. (He is an Agronomist with a commercial spray license.)

Myrna (who FINALLY doesn't have a pasture loaded with weeds, as Chad is now in wholesale instead of retail and has time to spray when needed!



)


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 7, 2010)

Margo,

We are mile high here in Chino, and the goatheads love it! Give them a wet season and a blink and you are surrounded. This year has been our worst season ever. I can't spray because the little guys are in the corral. Finally took a rototiller to them (goatheads, not horses), then dragged them into a pile and burned them. Then tracked each little survivor and ripped them from the earth. Cannot say I have ever derived such pleasure from what amounts to herbal genocide.

But as you say, two cars later . . .

I drive with my airless tyres all the time now; they frequently have the appearance of Shake and Bake chicken - all crunchy on the outside. In a couple weeks, I can put my pneumatic tyres back on - winter will be here. Not that the goat heads leave for winter, mind you. Just that our autumn transition generally brings big winds - 40 to 60 mph gusty winds. They get _blown_ away. To Flagstaff. Where they had tornados yesterday!


----------

